# Dwight...................................!



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!


I just could not keep my mouth shut.

We are all so glad for all you do here on MLS.

I know its been 57 glorious years of life, but once you got into G it got even better..

I personally THANK YOU for all the help you've given me here and meeting you at the Q.M. show.

Long live,,,,Live steam/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OH So that was the mess in the Moderators meeting room.     57 candles on  a  hostess cupcake.    It wasn't pretty



HAPPY BIRTHDAY  DWIGHT


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/13/2008 4:44 PM
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!
I just could not keep my mouthg shut.
We are all so glad for all you do here on MLS.
One has to appreciate all your many, mostly unseen efforts in keeping MLS functioning properly. I certainly do.

Happy Birthday, Dwight and may you have many, many more glorious model railroading years ahead of you.

Hey, I'm a year ahead of you. Never would have guessed. 


--Ron in CC


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifHAPPY BIRTHDAY, Dwight/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif I, too, want to thank you for all your help here.

57 huh? Just a kid!


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight /Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/regular_smile.gif

  chuckger


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Put another candle on the birthday cake, the birthday cake..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif

Happy Birthday Dwight

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Dwight.

1stclass.mylargescale.com/pimanjc/anon-post%20Folder/hapbirthhoedown.mid

Hope to roast see you on Chat tonight.

JimC and the Roundhouse Irregulars.


----------



## Kevin Miller (Jan 5, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Dwight.*


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Best Wishes...have a good one!

Gary


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A very Happy Birthday, Dwight.....  Hope you had some is the same party favors as I did....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all.  I'm genuinely touched.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif  My body may be 57, but Thank God emotionally I'm still only 12!!!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif  Model trains has a lot to do with that!!


----------



## GURU388 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well Happy Birthday kid!!!!  my god 57?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif my view from 61 is good too.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, what a young guy, no wonder you do soooo much! We all appreciate it, Happy Birthday!! Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, for my birthday, my wife bought me this...










and this...










What a gal!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif  The only thing I can't do at home now is shear sheet metal larger than #22 ga.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy B- Day...Dwight...

*You are looking good from where i set to.. Playing with Trains dose make a defferenc, so keep it up and you can reach my age ..Feel 13 & 1/2 and growing.. 

boy.... nice tools from wifie to.  *


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday youngster Dwight


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, with the new precision tools, more live steam locomotives are in the future...  Way ta' go, Cathy.....  Ya' done good...  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Becky Francis (Jan 2, 2008)

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DWIGHT!!!!!  MAY YOU ENJOY MANY MORE!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

BECKY AND JIM*_


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight... Nice tools. Could you have your wife call my wife and give her some pointers... By June 15th please.. 


Cheers!!!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Way ta' go, Cathy..... Ya' done good... 
Yeah, I think maybe I'll keep her...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I think maybe I'll keep her... 
 


Good choice...............  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy B-Day, D-White!


----------



## pcentral (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang! So that's what the glow in the northern sky was......candles!! hehehe Happy Birthday there bud! 

Steve


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight old Buddy. Thanks for all of your help over the years.
Rod


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Dwight!!

*WOW, your wife really did a great job!  Now she will ALWAYS know where you'll be when she needs you!

And yes, thanks for all you have done for so many of us!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Happy Birthday! And thanks for all the hard work here on MLS... and for NPC #21! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight!  Great power tools!!  

Just how many January birthdays do we have here?  Stan is today, Dwight is today, I am on the 31st.  Who else?!

Mark


----------



## insanerocketkid (Jan 2, 2008)

...so did you see your house from space, with all those candles? 

Happy birthday, Mr. Ennis! 

Mike Walsh
SA 535

Note: If you have seen 'deck the halls', you'll get the joke


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight my good friend!  Happy Birthday!!!!!  Sorry that I have missed all your phone calls of late!  Seems like I am always on the run!  WE are headed for Quartzsite today.  Jackie and I, and, of course Ms Daysee wish the best of a belated Happy Birthday.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*Happy Birthday Dwight!!  Now, go out and buy yourself something!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I did last weekend Steve - two Hartford Products Carter Bros boxcar kits to pull behind my loco. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Happy Birthday Dwight , and thanks for all the work you help with .


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Yessirry!!!!!!


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy 57th Birthday Dwight and thanks for all the help on MLS!!!!!!


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dwight!!!  may you have may more...

Scott


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

*








*
*Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, *
Happy Birthday dear Dwight, Happy Birthday to you![/b]
*







**You can run but you can't hide!

Thanks for all you do here...have fun with the new power tools......
Dean, Patti & Ryanne*


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Dwight.....  Just look what Marty started... 

The official day of celebration for you was over almost 24 hours ago and mine has a couple more to go in the Arizona Time Zone. 







  I'm really awed by the responses from soooooooooooo many of our friends.  Some who have come back from the dark ages as it's been so long since we've heard from them.  









What a great "family" we have here on MLS.  Thanks so much to all of you for the wonderful responses, best wishes and your friendship.  

We is truly blessed.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

What a great "family" we have here on MLS.  Thanks so much to all of you for the wonderful responses, best wishes and your friendship. 


We is truly blessed.
Amen!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn! Did I miss the party? Oh, well, I'll come to your 60th (if you'll come to my 65th)! 

Happy B-day, and all the best to you, old buddy!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW!!!   I have corns older then that....no wait a minute......I'm not THAT old!! 

Is anyone REALLY that OLD???/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif  I forgot to add that Don Hofshier is OLDER!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif

Happy birthday to you...happy birthday to you...........HAPPY BIRTTHDAY...dear Dwi----hite!  (subliminal message...you old%%$^&&%$$geezer)..HAPPY birth....DAY   to YOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!! 

Ditto on the thanks for everything you do, and keeping me inline!!

Partying in Bellevue for Dwight
Bubba


----------

